
Locked Wikipedia Defacement of the Day: Standards Australia - classichasclass
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standards_Australia
======
mmel
Defacing the wikipedia page isn't a productive way to vent your frustration,
but I can sympathise with why those vandals are frustrated. I wanted to view
the Australian electrical wiring standards document only to find it cost
something like $200 for a single document. I was able to obtain the NZ
version, which is nearly identical, for free. Personally, I would have paid up
to $30 without too much complaining.

